# I'm Diabetic, when should I plan my meals?



## Oldcountryboy (Feb 23, 2008)

Just wondering if you all could help me out and help me plan just when I need to eat my meals. On weekdays I have a long day that starts as early as 5 in the morning. I hate eating that early but wonder if I should be. I drive a school bus, I start driving my route at 6:05 a.m. and I usually don't eat breakfast till I get home after the morning route, which could be anywhere from 8:30 to 9:30 a.m.. Then I don't eat lunch till around 2:00 in the afternoon. I run my afternoon bus route at 3:00 p.m. and get home anywhere from 4:45 to 5:00 p.m.. Supper can be anywhere from 6:00 to 7:00 p.m.. 

My wife has gotten her a new job and will not be home till around 5:30 to 6 p.m.. So I will probably be the one to start cooking supper in the evenings once again. When she was home she would have supper ready around 5:30 to 6 p.m.. But now that time zone is might be delayed a little. But what I'm really concerned about is my breakfast and lunch. Sometimes I get really hungry while driving my morning route. But if I eat anything before my route, it seems to make me hungrier later on in the morning and I will feel like I'm starving. But if I don't eat before my morning route I'm always concerned that I might have a low blood sugar attach. In which I always carry a oatmeal bar or something similar with me and I'll eat it if I get hungry. 

When do you all think would be the best time for me to eat breakfast? Before my morning route or after? If before, then should I be eating my lunch around noon instead of 2 p.m.? Then snack just before I go on my afternoon bus route to hold me till supper time?


----------



## Ashtina98 (Aug 10, 2007)

It is my understanding that you should eat breakfast within 30 minutes of getting up in the morning, it should contain some protein. With the diabetes, you need to make sure that you are eating small portions at regular intervals to maintain your blood sugar. Keep healthy snacks with you throughout the day, like string cheese, berries or whole grain crackers.


----------



## Oldcountryboy (Feb 23, 2008)

Thanks! Thats probably what I need to do is eat small portions at regular intervals. I need to eat a small snack in between meals and less big meals. I have a hard time with that since I usually don't snack much and I eat big meals. 

I guess I should eat small breakfast about 5:30 a.m. and snack about 9:30/10:00. Then eat small lunch about noon and snack right before I go on my 3:00 bus route. Then eat a small supper about 6.m. and that would be it for the rest of the day. 

I'll give it a try!


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

For what it is worth, I eat 5 crackers when i get up and I eat breakfast 2 hours later.

If I allow myself to get too hungry I overeat. If I have a few crackers available it might be a small error, but if I overeat at mealtime it is a big error because I eat so many more calories that I would if I only ate 5 crackers between meals!


----------



## Horseyrider (Aug 8, 2010)

I'm not diabetic, but I'm insulin resistant. My doctor tells me that the only reason I haven't developed diabetes is my eating habits and lifestyle. I've been this way for more than thirty years.

I strongly urge you to find some classes at your local hospital on how to manage diabetes. These classes are usually free, and are taught by a registered dietician. There is so much you need to know, and not only does it make a huge difference in the quality of your life, it's of major importance in determining the length of your life. 

Also, learn about the glycemic index. This index was developed to help people make smart choices based on how much they cause your blood sugar to rise. A piece of lean meat will cause it to rise only a tiny amount; but sugar or flour (white or whole wheat) will cause it to spike. 

Why is this important to the diabetic? Because those of us whose cells don't readily take in sugars will have those sugars floating around in our blood. When our cells don't get the sugar energy, we tend to reach for more and compound our problem. When that sugar floats around in our blood, it sticks to our red blood cells kind of like taffy on a taffy apple. (This is what the A1c test measures.) Loose sugar is abrasive; it causes tiny little scrapes on the insides of your arteries and veins. Those scar over and cause your blood vessels to stiffen. Sometimes the blood vessels get downright rigid. This rigidity in the extremities can cause the circulatory problems diabetics often have, and can lead to sores that don't heal, gangrene and loss of limbs. The scarring in the blood vessels in the main part of the body makes little ledges where plaque can attach, and before you know it you can have occlusions-- clots. Many diabetics have to have bypass surgeries.

Exercise is a great way to burn up excess sugars. It doesn't have to be marathon stuff; just a brisk 30 minute walk each day with the dog helps a ton. Proteins are your friend; they provide fuel without causing blood sugar spikes. Carbs should always be paired with proteins to help avoid higher spikes; and stick to whole grains in very small portions. When you google and research the glycemic index, you'll see there are some surprises; apples are great choices, but fruits such as watermelon are terrible choices because they're highly glycemic. Potatoes are horridly high; they don't have much of a place in my diet. Yet green veggies are real helpers. Because of the glycemic index of crackers, there is no way I'd ever eat any without pairing with a protein such as peanut butter, cheese, or meat; and then I'd limit it to just one or two. 

I hope you do tests with a meter three or four times a day. This does a lot to show you how successful you are on a daily basis. An A1c test from your doctor or pharmacy can tell you how you're doing overall, as it's kind of an average of how you've done for the last two or three months. Don't kid yourself by saying you feel fine; you need to test. You shouldn't ever get to the point where you're feeling symptoms.

I urge you to educate yourself. And then eat like your life depends on it. Because it does.


----------

